# The refrigerator won't close.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to tell a repairperson that I have a problem with a refrigerator, and the door won't close perfectly--if I try to close it, the door won't stick to the refrigerator, so that things inside won't get cold.

How can I express such situation?

"Jääkaappi ei sulke aivan" (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Jääkaapin ovi ei sulkeudu täysin, vaan jää raolleen._


----------



## sakvaka

Another alternative would be the expression _mennä kiinni _(ie. _Jääkaapin ovi ei mene / meinaa mennä kiinni [täysin]_).


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Jääkaapin ovi ei sulkeudu täysin, vaan jää raolleen._



Out of curiosity, what would you say to distinguish between these two situations?

1) The door won't fully close (because there's something obstructing it, because the hinges are extremely rusted, etc.)

2) The door closes, but won't "stick" (because there's a problem with the gasket/tiiviste, etc.)

The phrase _jäädä raolleen _makes it seem (at least to my non-native ear) as though there's a gap (_rako_) between the door and the rest of the refrigerator, which wouldn't fit with meaning #2 above.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Out of curiosity, what would you say to distinguish between these two situations?
> 
> 1) The door won't fully close (because there's something obstructing it, because the hinges are extremely rusted, etc.)
> 
> 2) The door closes, but won't "stick" (because there's a problem with the gasket/tiiviste, etc.)
> 
> The phrase _jäädä raolleen _makes it seem (at least to my non-native ear) as though there's a gap (_rako_) between the door and the rest of the refrigerator, which wouldn't fit with meaning #2 above.



If I imagined myself in such a situation, I would probably elaborate a little (maybe even in English), because to stick, _tarttua_, can be ambiguos, although you'd think a qualified technician would immediately understand.

Ovi sulkeutuu, mutta ei tartu. _(I can't say I'd have ever heard anybody say this about a fridge.)_
Ovi sulkeutuu, mutta ei pysy kiinni.
Ovi sulkeutuu, mutta tiiviste vuotaa / tiiviste on rikki/huono. [ja ovi ei siksi pysy kunnolla kiinni.]

You are absolutely correct about the difference with _jäädä raolleen_.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> If I imagined myself in such a situation, I would probably elaborate a little (maybe even in English), because to stick, _tarttua_, can be ambiguos, although you'd think a qualified technician would immediately understand.
> 
> Ovi sulkeutuu, mutta ei tartu. _(I can't say I'd have ever heard anybody say this about a fridge.)_


I've heard people say it, but the fridge that they were talking about in this case was a "sideways"-oriented fridge that opened from the top, like this one. In the United States (ehkä myös Suomessa), you sometimes see these kinds of fridges/freezers in grocery stores or ice cream trucks, where they're used to store frozen foods or other perishable items.


----------

